# 70 Mustang ASA/Artgo type



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

This is for all your Ford guys out there. This is not finished yet but will make a nice competitor for the Camaro, don't you think? Wonder if I should pull the front of the roof down to give it more rake. let me know. Thanks!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah!!!!!! Go the Fords! Low and mean looking is good!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks about right the way it is to me :thumbsup:









Dick Trickle - _THE_ Man on Wisconsin short tracks


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

That was a good era for short track pavement stocks.


----------



## LP75 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey new guy here and I'm trying to find some good pics of the Trickle 99 purple and white A&W sponsored Mustang. I am considering building a full size replica of the car, since I let the real one slip away a few years back. My biggest question on the car concerns what year it was, some of the pics show it as a 69 as it has the false brake ducts on the quarter panels, however some of the articles that I've read folks refer to it as a 70. Thanks for any and all help. I've also got just the body left out of the model kit that MPC sold back in the early 70's. I remember buying it new and never built it. I had later planned on converting it to a Dyno Don Nicholson 70 Pro Stock and got as far as trying to remold the wheel openings but thats as far as I got.


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the board! Dick had A&W sponsorship on both '69 & '70 Mustangs, probably 3 or 4 different paint screems also. This is a model I made of how it looked in '73 and a picture of the real car, not the best. I have more at home. I also know where the early '75 real car is, last photo, but will not reveal location for several reasons.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

MrGilbwrench said:


> Welcome to the board! Dick had A&W sponsorship on both '69 & '70 Mustangs, probably 3 or 4 different paint screems also. This is a model I made of how it looked in '73 and a picture of the real car, not the best. I have more at home. I also know where the early '75 real car is, last photo, but will not reveal location for several reasons.


Your not the only one. HA HA

Dave


----------



## LP75 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's. My goal is to build a tribute to the car/paint scheme that won the 67 features in '72. I talked with Dick just this past Sunday at Oktoberfest but I didn't really have time to pic his brain about the particulars of that car. I am so kicking myself after letting that car slip though my hands about 5 years ago. It was located in Rolla, MO just a couple hours from my house and I made the trip up to Rolla with a friend and local racer Dale Roper and looked the car over. It was in fact the real deal and I just couldn't seal the deal with the owner, actually I just couldn't let myself turn loose of the money even though it wasn't a huge amount. Anyway, Dick and Schrader have the car now and its back in Kenney's shop in North Carolina and is currently undergoing a restoration. Dick even told me on Sunday that Schrader had found his old hauler and has it also.


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Ya, I saw that hauler 4-sale a couple years ago for like 5,000. Put the 2 together and that would be cool pulling into a speedway. I was wondering if you knew about the car Schrader has.


----------



## LP75 (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh I know about it allright and every time I think about it it makes me sick!! Maybe you can help me out with a question or two that I have. One is what color was the top, some pics it looks white and in others it looks more like a pearl white/silver. Also, was the 67 feature winning car a 69 or a 70? Finally, what frame did he build these on, I think I was told by Dale that they were 57 chevy frames. Were you at the races this past weekend?


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

I was at the Thursday & Friday races. The color of the roofs was some sort of white. The chassis was the stock Mustang unibody stiffend up. If any of the Mustang's had some other type of frame under them it would have been the ones he ran in the mid-seventys. I came a cross a pictue of the car Schrader has sitting in his shop in primer. There was an article at a model car bulletin board a few years ago that talked a lot about the Mustang your trying to duplicate. This site should be very helpful. Here's a link to the topic.

http://www.randyayersmodeling.com/modelingforum/viewtopic.php?t=41480


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

I was at the Thursday & Friday races. The color of the roofs was some sort of white. I believe the Mustang was a '69 but not possitive. The chassis was the stock Mustang unibody stiffend up. If any of the Mustang's had some other type of frame under them it would have been the ones he ran in the mid-seventys. I came a cross a pictue of the car Schrader has sitting in his shop in primer. There was an article at a model car bulletin board a few years ago that talked a lot about the Mustang your trying to duplicate. This site should be very helpful. Here's a link to the topic.

http://www.randyayersmodeling.com/modelingforum/viewtopic.php?t=41480


----------



## LP75 (Oct 13, 2009)

Can you post the pic of the car in primer?


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

That site I sent you has the picture in it also. Looks like the chassis was the stock Mustang with a '65 Ford front from the firewall forward. Does LP75 stand for Larry Phillips?


----------



## LP75 (Oct 13, 2009)

I didnt see that pic on the other site, the car sure looks different then the last time that I saw it sitting outside with a tree growing up through it. And yes, LP75 stands for Larry Phillips. Did you ever get to see him race?


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Go to Illinois Vintage Racing, there are some pics of the 99. I saw these guys at Grundy County Speedway and they put on a good show. They were not shy about bending a little sheet metal. Bill's Speed Shop had a one of the 99's for sale.


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

You must not have waited for all the photos to download, it's there. You can see the extra bars Trickle installed going up to the bars that extend into the trunk area. You can see those bars in his later Torino so that leads me to believe Schrader's is the first Mustang. The other Mustang he used in '72 you can't see those bars. Just my guess. I think LP did travel to Wisconsin in the '70s, I'm pretty sure I saw him race at LaCrosse or Madison. Last year there was a replica of a Trickle Mustang at the Oktoberfest races but it's on a newer chassis, offset, and the paint screen was combining 2 different ones. Why would a guy do that? If I was doing one it would have to look exactly like the driver had it, as close as posible. Did you find anything important at that link I listed?


----------



## LP75 (Oct 13, 2009)

I also saw that same Mustang at the 'fest year before last and while I thought it looked really good, I didn't know that they had combined the paint schemes. In fact, after looking through the multitude of pics that I've looked at lately I didn't know there were as many variations as there appears to be. When I asked Dick about the mustang that he and Schrader are redoing, he told me that it was in fact the car that won the 67 features, now wheather or not that was the first, second or third Mustang I don't have a clue. One thing that I noticed in that last pic you sent me of the car in primer, it appears to have a 70 quarter panel on the right side and a 69 on the left which really wouldn't be that uncommon for a race car.


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Good point, I hadn't noticed about the 1/4 panels. It should have '69 panels. I have a lot of Trickle photos and they all show the first Mustang as a '69, judging by the 1/4 panels. From what I've heard he ran only 2 Mustangs in '72. One of them won like 65 of the feature and the other like 2. One burned up in Missiour, I think the one they are restoring.


----------



## LP75 (Oct 13, 2009)

Another thing I noticed in another pic, he was still using the stock rimblow steering wheel.


----------

